# Baking with Splenda or other fake sugars



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone have recipes or a formula to substitute?  Thanks.


----------



## VaporTrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually I think there's a 1:1 conversion for splenda... let me check my bag.

Yep, 1:1 conversion.  I've got a bag of Splenda I use for cooking... usually for applesauce. Works well.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 17, 2008)

check out the tips and recipes. 

SPLENDA®


----------



## babetoo (Aug 17, 2008)

lady is right, much info and recipes on splendia.com

also use the exchanges on package and your imagination for baking. should not use if sugar is for volume but when sugar is the source of sweet.

babe


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 18, 2008)

link doesn't work, but thanks for trying.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 18, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> link doesn't work, but thanks for trying.


 try this one
http://www.splenda.ca/en/index.asp


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with the others on 1:1. INteresting note is that even though it is made from sugar, it will not proof yeast.

AC


----------



## VaporTrail (Aug 18, 2008)

The reason it won't proof yeast probably has to do with the three chlorine atoms in it's molecular structure. 

Sucrose-----------------------------Sucralose






 -------


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 18, 2008)

meaning..no bread baking with it?


----------

